# Telecommunications towers



## Bitxofo

Has anybody got the raking of the highest telecommunications towers in the world? 
I know Toronto CN tower is the highest, but how many metres?

I add to the list:

Barcelona Collserola Tower: 288m.
Madrid Torrespaña Tower: 231m.

Add yours, please!!
THX 

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## spotila

Auckland Sky Tower: 328m
Barcelona Collserola Tower: 288m.
Madrid Torrespaña Tower: 231m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Auckland Sky Tower: 328m
Barcelona Collserola Tower: 288m.
Madrid Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Vienna Donauturm: 252m.
Vienna Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.









Donauturm


----------



## Zaqattaq

Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.



At 420 m / 1,379 ft this one is a beast


----------



## Zaqattaq

Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.  
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

opps :bash: Sorry I have been doing the list alphabetical

Re-done
Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.


I'll do more later


----------



## Aokromes

Ostankino Tower data is incorrect, acording to http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0000279 is 577m making it the highest.


----------



## Bitxofo

One more:

Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona- Montjuic Tower: 136m.

Can anybody post pics of all of them, please?
Thanks a lot, guys!

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Englishman

Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London- BT Tower: 191m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona- Montjuic Tower: 136m.









Thanks to WJfox for the picture taken from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=166995

Presumably London over a very large area still functions wit a tower less than half the height of the moscow one. 

I'm curious, is there any benefit from these really tall towers?


----------



## Zaqattaq

Well I am pretty sure the moscow one is more of a soviet tower of ego

info on it

- In August 2000 a fire in the top of the tower seriously damaged its structure and the local authorities were even considering to demolish it as security measure. 
- Tower is currenly being modernised and strengtned after the fire that took place on 2000, expected completion of the works is before 2004. 
- In 1994 TV Ostankino wanted to increase the transmission capacity of the tower to 40 channels. Increasing the height of the tower to 1,845 ft (561 m) was not possible because of a lack of financing. 
- Ostankino TV & BC Tower transmits the signals of 11 television stations, 12 radio-broadcasting stations and 17 satellite TV programs. 
- There is an restaurant called "seventh heaven" at a height of 334 meters.


----------



## Bitxofo

*Do not fight!!*



zaqattaq said:


> Well I am pretty sure the moscow one is more of a soviet tower of ego
> 
> info on it
> 
> - In August 2000 a fire in the top of the tower seriously damaged its structure and the local authorities were even considering to demolish it as security measure.
> - Tower is currenly being modernised and strengtned after the fire that took place on 2000, expected completion of the works is before 2004.
> - In 1994 TV Ostankino wanted to increase the transmission capacity of the tower to 40 channels. Increasing the height of the tower to 1,845 ft (561 m) was not possible because of a lack of financing.
> - Ostankino TV & BC Tower transmits the signals of 11 television stations, 12 radio-broadcasting stations and 17 satellite TV programs.
> - There is an restaurant called "seventh heaven" at a height of 334 meters.


Please do NOT fight!
Just add entries to the list.
Thanks!

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Zaqattaq

?? Fight ?? I was not fighting anything just giving some extra info about the tower for those wanting to know more about it


----------



## Zaqattaq

Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin- Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.  
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London- BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin- Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona- Montjuic Tower: 136m.










Berliner Fernsehturm: One of my top 5 buildings









The broadcasting tower is located on a 103 meter high hill. This makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## vivayo

CN tower 555 m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin- Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m. 
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg- Fernsehturm Hamburg: 280m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund- Fernmeldeturm: 220m.
Stuttgart- Fernsehturm (Stuttgart): 217m.
London- BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin- Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona- Montjuic Tower: 136m.

















Stuttgart

















Hamburg


----------



## CharlieP

Moscow- Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur- Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin- Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland- Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona- Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna- Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid- Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London- BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin- Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna- Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona- Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Bitxofo

vivayo said:


> CN tower 555 m.


Thanks!
Please copy the whole list and add your tower.

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Zaqattaq

Please put city name first then the tower aswell


----------



## Zaqattaq

Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.

Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.









BT Tower Birmingham









Hillbrow Tower


----------



## Skybean

*Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.*
Moscow,Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England, - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland,New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona,England - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna,Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid,Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin,Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna,Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona,Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Aokromes

*Moscow,Russia - Ostankino Tower: 577m.* read http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0000279
Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England, - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland,New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona,England - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Vienna,Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid,Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin,Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna,Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Barcelona,Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Guiness Book of World Records 2005 and emporis.com say that CN Tower is the worlds tallest structure at 553.33m.


----------



## beyond 1000

Skybean is correct.

The CN Tower is the World's Tallest Freestanding Structure eclipsing everything that is not a cable-supported tv mast. It is true that Ostankino was to be increased after the fire but there is no evidence that it was. Ostankino is 540m. 

The CN Tower itself will be surpassed by Burj Dubai, which will be at least 800m tall and is presently under construction.


----------



## Bitxofo

Come on guys & girls... Do not argue & go on with the list!
Thanks 

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.









Dusseldorf









Montjuic Tower in Barca added earlier


More to come tomorrow especially if I have no school again :goodnight


----------



## goravens

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.

*Shanghai: Oriental Pearl Tower* 


















*Beijing: Central Radio & TV Tower* 









seems to be really the only pic I can find of it... hmmm...


----------



## El Cronista

Guadalajara, Mexico - Torrena: 336m. U/C

Torrena 

Under Construction


----------



## JarlehuBCN

Collserola's Tower (Barcelona) - Foster


----------



## Zaqattaq

El Cronista said:


> Guadalajara, Mexico - Torrena: 336m. U/C
> 
> Torrena
> 
> Under Construction



Looks a lot like the Sydney one


----------



## hify_ameet

*TV Tower, New Delhi, India*

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.

This is the only picture I could find for New Delhi's TV Tower.. This one isn't really good in looks but the height is 235m, which is not bad..


----------



## legolas

Great thread!! Heights are all in www.emporis.com. This is the height "official" site.
Look at my avatar. Its torrespaña- Madrid at night


----------



## Bitxofo

legolas said:


> Great thread!! Heights are all in www.emporis.com. This is the height "official" site.
> Look at my avatar. Its torrespaña- Madrid at night


Thank you LEGOLAS!
I started this thread because I love telecom towers...
Add more, please!
Come on guys & girls from all over the world! There are very few towers from America, Asia, Africa, etc.

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.  
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.










The pic looks old but the tower was actually completed in 1993









Qingdao


----------



## Zaqattaq

Are we including things classified as "observation towers" ?

example: Seattle Space Needle


----------



## Bitxofo

zaqattaq said:


> Are we including things classified as "observation towers" ?
> 
> example: Seattle Space Needle


NO, sorry!
Only telecom towers.
THANKS!! 

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## bs_lover_boy

*Macau Tower*

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
*Macau Tower Pics* 








abluesheep @pbase.com


----------



## Met

zaqattaq said:


> Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


:?
I though Calatrava Tower in Montjuïc was 130m? It's 136m now? 

a10! :runaway:


----------



## Bitxofo

*Barcelona Montjuic Tower, Spain*



Met said:


> :?
> I though Calatrava Tower in Montjuïc was 130m? It's 136m now?
> 
> a10! :runaway:


Depending on the sources: 130, 135 or 136 metres high.
Which one is thi exact one, please?
Thank you, "maco"!!

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Tim B

KPN-tower Rotterdam: tallest freestanding structure in the netherlands.

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven 191.5
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven 191.5
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.



Kiev TV Tower
Facts 
- The tallest free-standing metal structure in the world. 
- The method of construction was very unique in that it was built from " The Top Down", unlike the CN tower or any other tall structure in the world, it was built without using cranes or helicopters. 
- The structure is also unique in that there are no bolts or rivets holding it together, every joint, pipe and fixture was welded and X-rayed. 

PICS?


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan, Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven 191.5
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.




Tashkent:

























Kuwaity City - Liberation Tower

















Alma-Ata Tower


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m. 
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Bitxofo

*More telecom towers!!*

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.

Come on boys & girls... Add more towers, please!!

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## Zaqattaq

Are you sure Sydney Tower is telecom?


----------



## Bitxofo

zaqattaq said:


> Are you sure Sydney Tower is telecom?


I saw an antenna at the top when I went up there!!
So...


----------



## Boeing Jimbo

heej TIM-B, the KPN-tower in Rotterdam is not the tallest free-standing building in the netherlands. it is the:

*Prof. Mr. P.S. Gerbrandy toren*
it's roof is on the 100 meters, but his functional height is  *375*  metres!!!!


----------



## DiggerD21

Zaqattac, you mentioned the TV-Towers of Hamburg, Dortmund and Stuttgart, but forgot later to include them on the list.

The Stuttgart TV-Tower is the first of its kind in the world.

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart - Fernsehturm "Florian", 217m
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## nazrey

*KL TOWER*


----------



## nazrey

*ALOR SETAR TOWER * 
Kedah , Malaysia


----------



## Bitxofo

KL tower & Alor Setar towers:
How many metres??
Add them to the list, please!!

THANKS!


----------



## nazrey

bitxofo said:


> How many metres??
> Add them to the list, please!!
> 
> THANKS!



KL TOWER or Menara Kula Lumpur (in Bahasa Malaysia) amidst the city of Kuala Lumpur stands the Menara Kuala Lumpur at 515m above sea level.Majestically poised at a breathtaking height of 421 metres, the Tower doubles as Kuala Lumpur's best known ambassador.

Official site


----------



## nazrey

The *Alor Setar Tower* is the world's 19th tallest telecommunications tower. It stands at a height of 165.5 metres and was constructed at a cost of RM40 million.This landmark of the state not only serves as a telecommunications tower but as a tourist attraction cum recreational centre for the arts and other cultural activities as well.

Located in Kedah state of Malaysia



















the Tower is at the main junction of the Darul Aman Highway (Lebuhraya Darul Aman) and the Historical Palace (Istana Lama).


----------



## Alfa

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart - Fernsehturm "Florian", 217m
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.












Build in 1996.


----------



## Mekky II

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart - Fernsehturm "Florian", 217m
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.


----------



## Bitxofo

More towers, please?
This thread up!!


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.









:cheers:


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm, 280m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.  
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.









sorry only pic online that can be posted
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=103548 for better pics


----------



## Zaqattaq

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m. 
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.









Tbilisi

Tel-Aviv
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=267869
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=232107


----------



## [email protected]

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m.
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m.
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.


Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.









Romainville (near Paris), France - Tour TDF: 141 m.


----------



## coth

@Aokromes
structurae.net data is incorrect. tower is 540,1 meters tall. it was planned be increased in 2007.


----------



## Blue_Copper

Canberra tower in Australia;s capital


----------



## Bitxofo

UP!!


----------



## Obelixx

I add









TV Tower Stuttgart (Fernsehturm Stuttgart) : 217 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000071 )










Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart, height: 192.4 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001651 )










Radio Tower Stuttgart, height: 93 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010565 )









Techno Tower Stuttgart, height: 42 metres
( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010742 )









Vodaphone Tower Stuttgart, height: 98.6 metres
( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012020 )









Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000339 )









Telecommunication Tower Berlin-Schäferberg, height: 212 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012105 )

A good list is on http://www.structurae.net/structures/ftype/index.cfm?ID=4061


----------



## Obelixx

Blosenberg Tower Beromünster, Switzerland, height: 216 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010712 )

Blosenberg Tower is a mast antenna for 531 kHz









Longwave transmitter Junglinster, Luxemburg, height: 216 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010727 )

Three towers used as mast antenna









Radio Masts Soelvesborg (Soelvesborg Twin Towers), height: 135 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010592 )

The Radio Masts are used for the mediumwave transmissions of Radio Sweden International on 1179 kHz. They are grounded towers fed in the middle by conductors running along the corners of the towers









Tour métallique de Fourvière, the small brother of the Eiffel Tower in Lyon, height 85.9 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011542 )









Kulpenberg-Tower, height: 142 metres, ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011591 )









TV-Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf, height: 136.5 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011587 and http://www.schweriner-fernsehturm.de/ )









Telecommunication Tower Bungsberg, height: 179 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013371 )









TV Tower Bratislava, height: 200 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015541 )









Nordschwarzwaldturm, height: 148 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011578 )









Heubach Television-Tower
http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014190


----------



## Obelixx

Add "my" towers to the list, please!

For picures of towers in Germany, I recommand http://www.ukwtv.de/radio/frame_senderfotos.htm


----------



## Obelixx

TV Tower Dresden, height 252 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000121 )









Olympia Tower, Munich, height: 290 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000116 )









Telecommunication Tower Nuremburg, height: 292 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000115 )









TV Tower Waldenburg, height: 145 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013775 )









TV Tower Heidelberg, height: 82 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011590 )









Telecommunication Tower Mannheim, height: 204.8 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001649 )









TV Tower Hornisgrinde, height: 204.8 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001650 )

Dunabe Tower, Vienna, height: 252 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000576 )









TV Tower Saint Chrischona, height: 252 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000284 )









TV Tower Donnersberg, height: 204.82 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011592 )


----------



## Obelixx

Europaturm, Frankfurt/Main, height: 331 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000114 )









Colonius, Cologne, height: 252 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000119 )

Telecommunication tower Kiel, height: 230 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000340 )

Telecommunication tower Münster, height: 222.5 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0005020 )









Telemax, Hannover, height: 282 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000117 )

Telemoritz, Hannover, height: 141 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012341 )









Hermesturm, Hannover, height: 85.9 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011546 )









New TV Tower Brocken, height: 123 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011493 )









Old TV Tower Brocken, height: 95 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011494 )









Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg, height: 43.31 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014729 )









New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg, height: 123 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014901 )


----------



## spotila

ok fine i'll update the list if you guys aren't going to 

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
(location?) - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 148m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 metres
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## reluminate

Does this count?

Its the KVLY-TV Broadcast Tower located halfway between Fargo and Grand Forks, North Dakota. At 2,063 ft (628.8 m) its the *tallest structure in the world*.


----------



## Obelixx

No. It is a pure guyed construction. Make for guyed constructions a seperate thread.

Concerning towers: we should distinguish between towers insulated against griund (Radio Tower Berlin, Blosenberg Tower Beromünster, Longwave transmitter Junglinster) and grounded towers (the other towers).

This way of distinguishing must be also done at guyed masts.

Do not forget: location of Nordschwarzwaldturm is Schömberg-Langenbrand

Further towers to add









Telecommunication tower Ulm-Ermingen, height: 162 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001652 )

Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi), Aufhausen, height: 132 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001648 )









Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville, Romainville, height 108 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0006970 )


----------



## 909

Why has Germany so many towers? Every city has it's own tower, it looks typical 'west German'.


----------



## Obelixx

Euromast, Rotterdam, height: 185 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000577 )









Blackpool Tower, height: 158 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000892 )


----------



## 909

^Those aren't communication towers.


----------



## Starscraper

Crystal Palace Transmitter: London. I'm not sure of the hight though.











South Norwood Transmitter: London. Not sure of the hight but it is shorter than the Crystal Palace one.


----------



## Obelixx

Now a tower which unfortunately does not exist any more









TV Tower Avala, Serbia, height 202.87 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0006008 )


----------



## Arpels

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
(location?) - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 148m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 metres
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## Obelixx

Now I will present you three very interesting towers. They are built of wood!









The transmission tower of the transmitter Gliwice, height 118 metres, the tallest tower built of wood which exists today ( http://www.radiostacjagliwicka.republika.pl/ and http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012024









Tower II of the antenna test site Brück, Germany, height 54 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010788 )









Tower III of the antenna test site Brück, Germany, height: 54 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010787 )


----------



## Obelixx

Sentech-Tower, Johannesburg, height: 232 metres (http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000278 )









Hillbrow-Tower, Johannesburg, height: 296 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015663 )

Brasilia TV-Tower, height: 218 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014121 )

Torre TV Bandeirantes, Sao Paolo, height: 212 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014117 )

And now towers of high power mediumwave transmitters:









Kvitsoy-Tower, Kvitsoy, Norway, height 115 metres (http://www.waniewski.de/id94.htm and http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014107 )









Radio Vatican Towers, height 94 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014186 and http://www.waniewski.de/id67.htm )









Transmitter Sottens, Sottens, Switzerland, height 188 metrs ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012621 )


----------



## shivtim

*Cairo tower, 187m*

Don't forget the unique Cairo Tower:









187m, Cairo, Egypt
Built on an Island in the Nile


----------



## Zarkon

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
(location?) - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 148m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 metres
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m

TORRE FARO



















TORRE RAI


----------



## Obelixx

Is Torre Faro = former pylon of the powerline crossing Messina Strait now used as telecommunication/broadcasting tower?
And where is torre Rai?


----------



## Zarkon

Obelixx said:


> Is Torre Faro = former pylon of the powerline crossing Messina Strait now used as telecommunication/broadcasting tower?


Yes Torre Faro is a telecommunication tower.



Obelixx said:


> And where is Torre Rai?


In Rozzano, Milan


----------



## Obelixx

@Zarkon: what kind of Radio services are installed on Torre Faro?


----------



## Obelixx

Pictures of guyed towers are welcome in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205925 !


----------



## Obelixx

I cannot say, if this tower was used for telecommunication purposes, but it was an interesting construction









Odinstårnet in Odense, Denmark(177 metre high, built in 1934/35, destroyed in 1944)

Weblink http://www.odinstaarnet.dk/


----------



## Obelixx

@Zarkon: Nuremburg is in Germany!

What is the name of the Pylon of the Messina Strait Crossing on the Calabrian site?


----------



## Obelixx

Here are the towers of the longwave transmitter Kalundborg, Denmark, height: 118 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010743 ). Both towers are grounded.









Longwave transmission towers Kalundborg


----------



## Obelixx

Here are the 6 towers of the VLF transmitter Grimeton in Sweden ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010737 ). All towers are grounded and 127 metres high.









VLF transmitter Grimeton


----------



## Obelixx

TV Tower Chambéry - Mont du Chat, a 54 metre high tower of very unconventional design!









TV tower Chambéry - Mont du Chat ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/tv-fm/73chambery-chat.htm)


----------



## Obelixx

TV Tower Smilde, Netherlands









TV Tower Smilde ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012340 ), height: 315.5 metres

TV Tower Markelo, Netherlands









TV Tower Markelo ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 187.1 metres

TV Tower Goes, Netherlands









TV Tower Goes ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 153.2 metres


TV Tower Roermoond, Netherlands









TV Tower Roermond ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 197.6 metres

TV Tower Arnheim, Netherlands









TV Tower Arnheim ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 190 metres

TV Tower Hilversum, Netherlands









TV Tower Hilversum ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 196 metres

TV Tower Lelystad, Netherlands









TV Tower Lelystad ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 164.8 metres

TV Tower Loon op Zand, Netherlands









TV Tower Loon op Zand ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 152 metres

TV Tower Megen, Netherlands









TV Tower Megen ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 121 metres

TV Tower Mierlo, Netherlands









TV Tower Mierlo ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 139.5 metres

TV Tower Rotterdam, Netherlands









TV Tower Rotterdam ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 191.5 metres

TV Tower Ugchelen, Netherlands









TV Tower Ugchelen ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 142 metres

TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands









TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel ( http://members.home.nl/ronheijnemans/gerbrandy_toren/meer.htm ), height: 90 metres


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Rozzano Telecommunications tower , Milan - Italy , 187 mt.


----------



## Obelixx

I never heard about this tower. When was it build? Has it an pbservation deck?


----------



## Obelixx

Telecommunication Tower Arhus, Denmark ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunication_Tower_Arhus )









Telecommunication Tower Arhus, Denmark (height: 176 metres)

The incomplete TV tower of Yekaterinburg, Russia ( http://tau.ur.ru/tower/etower.asp , http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0016097 )









TV Tower Yekaterinburg, Russia (height: 220 metres, incomplete!)


----------



## Obelixx

TV Tower Wavre, Belgium ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/be-wavre-fm.htm )









TV Tower Wavre, Belgium, height: 232 metres


----------



## Zarkon

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
(location?) - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 148m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 metres
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## Obelixx

Tower for directional radio at Mühlacker, height: 95 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013365 )









Tower for directional radio at Mühlacker









Tower for directional radio at Mühlacker. In the background he 273 metre hgh guyed mast for medium wave transmission, built in 1950 ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010708 )

Mühlacker is a famous transmission site in Germany.


----------



## Obelixx

TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf, height: 136.5 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011587 , http://www.schweriner-fernsehturm.de )









TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf. On the right side of the picture, there is a 273 metre high guyed mast for FM and TV transmission ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014236 ). A very interesting arrangement of a TV tower and a guyed mast in close vicinity!


----------



## Obelixx

Here some more towers from Germany

Radar Tower Bremerhaven









Radar Tower Bremerhaven, height: 106.1 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013331 )

Telecommunication Tower Barsinghausen









Telecommunication Tower Barsinghausen, height: 139 metres ( http://www.dxradio-ffm.de/barsinghausen2.JPG )

Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower, Cuxhaven









Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower, Cuxhaven, height: 230 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001960 )

Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg, Porta Westfalica









Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg, height: 142 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014232 )


----------



## Obelixx

Pamporovo TV Tower, Pamporovo, Bulgaria, height: 156 metres









Pamporovo TV Tower ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015662 )

Rousse TV Tower, Rousse, Bulgaria, height: 210 metres









Rousse TV Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rousse_TV_Tower )


----------



## Obelixx

The two support towers of mediumwave transmitter Brookmans Park









Support towers of mediumwave transmitter Brookmans Park, height: 60.96 metres ( http://tx.mb21.co.uk/gallery/brookmanspark/brookmans-park02.asp )


----------



## Bitxofo

Add them to the list, please!!
>(


----------



## Bitxofo

UP!!
:happy:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

this one is in Rome, anyone specialized in guessing heights :?


----------



## Bitxofo

CAESARS-PALACe said:


> this one is in Rome, anyone specialized in guessing heights :?


No idea...
Anybody knows?
:?


----------



## Obelixx

Here are some further telecommunication towers with unknown pinnacle hight









Sonnenbrink Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenbrink_Tower ), Bad Essen, Germany. Observation deck in a height of 18 metres 









Observation Tower Ahlbeck, Ahlbeck, Germany ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012611 )









The incomplete TV Tower Berlin-Mueggelberge ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin-Mueggelberge_TV_Tower and http://de.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0011490 )









Towers of medium wave transmitter Santa Palomba, Italy ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012369 and http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012370 )
Both towers are grounded and carry cage antennas for medium wave. The bigger tower is used as transmission tower for 846 kHz, the smaller for 1332 kHz.









Radio tower Schaffhausen-Cholfirst, Switzerland ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014762 )









Tranmission towers at Orfordness, UK.
All towers are insulated against ground and are used as radiators for medium wave.









Old Transmission Tower Feldberg, Black Forest, Germany ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Feldberg/Black_Forest )









New Transmission Tower Feldberg, Black Forest, Germany ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Feldberg/Black_Forest )









Transmission tower on the Feldberg Hessen (left in the picture). This tower has an upper section built of wood! ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012605 )
The tower on the right is an observation tower, carrying also an antenna on its top. In the middle in the background there is a guyed mast for FM- and TV-broadcasting of the Hesse Broadcasting Company









Transmission Tower Wildberg-Lerchenberg, Germany ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011082 ). The facility is officially used as centre for catastrophe managment, but because there are no signs around it, there are many rumours about its real use.


----------



## Obelixx

Transmitter Bol d'Air - Ougrée









Transmitter Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium, height: 190 metres ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/be-liege_bol_air.htm )

Transmitter Namur-Profondville









Transmitter Namur-Profondville, Belgium, height: 163 metres ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/be-namur.htm )

Transmitter Tournai - Froidmont










Transmitter Tournai - Froidmont, Belgium, height: 157 metres ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/be-tournai.htm )

Transmitter Leglise - Anlier










Transmitter Leglise - Anlier, Belgium, height: 150 metres ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/be-leglise.htm )


----------



## sussucre

very nice thread indeed ! 

there are only 3 or 4 TV towers around Paris, France.

one of these is the famous "tour hertzienne de chennevieres " aproximatively 123m high, built in 1972 : 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/tv-fm/94chennevieres.htm


































every french TV tower (even small !):
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/tv-fm/tv-fm.htm

other excellent site about world's TV towers (U know it of course !):
http://fr.structurae.de/structures/ftype/index.cfm?ID=4065

:dj:


----------



## mi3max

Sonic from Padova said:


> Rozzano Telecommunications tower , Milan - Italy , 187 mt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owned by Telecom Italia


----------



## Obelixx

Now a very interesting construction, TV Tower Chambéry - Mont du Chat, France 









TV Tower Chambéry - Mont du Chat , height 54 metres ( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/tv-fm/73chambery-chat.htm )


----------



## Obelixx

Now a beautiful tower. OTE Tower Thessaloniki, Greece









OTE Tower Thessaloniki, Greece ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015661 )


----------



## Bitxofo

UP!!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Here is a 127 metre telecommunications tower in Moncton, New Brunswick. Built in 1971, it is the tallest freestanding structure in the Maritimes, and is only an hour from where I grew up.


















Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m.
Berlin, Germany - Sendeturm Schäferberg: 180m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
(location?) - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 148m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 metres
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## Bitxofo

Thanks!!
:wink2:
More towers?


----------



## Arpels

ops...


----------



## HelloMoto163

we have forgot the seattle tower


----------



## Obelixx

Here is the list. Many towers were forgotten to be add to the list. They are marked in bolt.

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
*Lopik, Netherlands - Gerbrandy Tower: 375m.*
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
*Smilde, Netherlands - Smilde TV Tower: 315.5m.*
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
*Wavre, Belgium - TV Tower Wavre: 232m*
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
*Cuxhaven, Germany - Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower: 230m*
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
*Ruse, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 210m*
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
*Roermond, Netherlands - TV Tower Roermond: 197.6m.*
*Hilversum, Netherlands - TV Tower Hilversum: 196m.*
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
*Arnheim, Netherlands - TV Tower Arnheim: 190m.*
*Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium - Radio Tower Bol d'Air-Ougrée: 190m.*
*Sottens, Switzerland - Radio Tower Sottens: 188m.*
*Markelo, Netherlands - TV Tower Markelo: 187m.*
*Cairo, Egypt - Cairo Tower: 187m.*
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
*Arhus, Denmark - TV Tower Arhus : 176m*
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
*Lelystad, Netherlands - TV Tower Lelystad : 164.8m*
*Namur, Belgium - Radio Tower Namur-Profondville: 163m*
*Ulm, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Ulm-Ermingen: 162m*
*Tournai, Belgium - Radio Tower Tournai-Froidmont: 157m*
*Pamporovo, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 156m*
*Goes, Netherlands - TV Tower Goes: 153.1m*
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
*Loon op Zand, Netherlands - TV Tower Loon op Zand: 152m*
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
*Leglise-Anlier, Belgium - Radio Tower Leglise-Anlier: 150m*
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
*Porta Westfalica, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg: 142m*
*Ugchelen, Netherlands - TV Tower Ugchelen : 142m*
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
*Mierlo, Netherlands - TV Tower Mierlo : 139.5m*
*Barsinghausen, Germany - Fernmeldeturm : 139m*
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
*Schwerin, Germany - TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf: 136.5m*
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 m.
Geislingen-Aufhausen, Germany - Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi): 132 m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
*Grimeton, Sweden - SAQ Towers: 127 m*
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
*Chennevières sur Marne, France - Tour hertzienne: 123m*
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
*Megen, Netherlands - TV Tower Megen : 121m*
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120 m
Schömberg-Langenbrand, Germany - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 118m
*Gliwice, Poland - Gliwice Radio Tower: 118 m*
*Kalundborg, Denmark - Longwave Radio Towers: 118 m*
*Kvitsoy, Norway - Kvitsoy-Tower: 115 m*
*Romainville, France - Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville: 108 m*
*Bremerhaven, Germany - Radarturm : 106.1m*
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
*Mühlacker, Germany - Directional Radio Tower: 95m*
*Santa Maria di Galleria, Italia - Radio Vatican Towers: 94 m*
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
*Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands - TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel : 86m*
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
*Brookmans Park, UK - Radio Tower: 60.96 m*
*Chambéry, France - TV Tower Mont du Chat: 54 m*
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## Obelixx

Piątkowo TV Towers in Poznan, Poland, 
height 128 metres and 76 metres (the 76 metre high tower was built in 1955 and the 128 metre high tower was built in 1993, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piatkowo_TV_Tower )









Hardberg Transmission Tower on Hardberg, Germany
Height: 135 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015698 )


----------



## sussucre

*"tour des lilas - fort de romainville"* 
another Tower near Paris (suburb), FRANCE.
123m high, built in early 80's.




























:dj:


----------



## Obelixx

Is already in the list.


----------



## Englishman

This is one of the most successfull threads ever imo.


----------



## Bitxofo

Englishman said:


> This is one of the most successfull threads ever imo.


Thanks a lot!
:bowtie:
It was my 1st thread 6-7 months ago, when I joined SSC...
:wink2:


----------



## Obelixx

And the thread will continue!

Here is the next tower!









TV Tower Dudelange, height: 287 metres, http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tvignaud/galerie/etranger/lu-dudelange.htm


----------



## EuroMaster

thanks obelix , I found the tower a saw in a holiday when I drove through lille. 

Here is the tower: 

(heuteur)130m tall


----------



## Obelixx

Zakopane Radio Tower, height 102 metres in Zakopane, Poland


----------



## Obelixx

Dobrochov Radio Tower (height: 152 metres), near Dobrochov, Czech ( http://www.sweb.cz/stredni.vlny/Cra/Dobrochov_cz.html )









Mìlník Radio Tower (height: 152 metres), near Mìlník, Czech ( http://www.sweb.cz/stredni.vlny/Cra/Melnik_cz.html )

Both towers are used for mediumwave transmission. Look on the feeder line shown on the second picture.


----------



## Obelixx

Now a tower with an observation deck









Petrínská rozhledna, Prague, Czech, height: 60 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015664 )

Petrínská rozhledna is an observation tower built in 1891, now used also for low power broadcasting


----------



## Obelixx

And the thread continues:









Jauerling Transmission Tower, consisting of a 35 metre high lattice tower, carrying a 106 metre high guyed mast on its top. These unconventional tower is on the Jauerling Mountain in Austria ( http://members.aon.at/wabweb/frames/radioaf5.htm )


----------



## cello1974

Europaturm Frankfurt, 333m:















:drool:


----------



## CULWULLA

heres my list of towers over 300m.
Sydney tower is now 309m (since 1996)

tower/city/height/year

JAKARTA TOWER JAKARTA, INDONESIA	558 415	UC2009
CN TOWER TORONTO, CANADA 553 365	1976
OSTANKINO TV TOWER	MOSCOW, RUSSIA 537 360	1967
ORIENTAL PEARL TOWER	SHANGAI, CHINA 468 307	1994
BORJ-E MILAD TEHERAN, IRAN 435 315	UC2006
MENARA KUALA TOWER	KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA	421 305	1995
TIANJIN RADIO & TV TOWER	TIANJIN, CHINA 415 292	1991
CENTRAL RADIO & TV TOWER BEIJING, CHINA 405 255	1994
KIEV TV TOWER KIEV, UKRAINE 385 195	1973
TASCHKENT TOWER TASCHKENT, UZBEKISTAN	375 240	1985
10.LIBERATION TOWER	KUWAIT CITY, KUWAIT	372 210	1996
ALMA-ATA TOWER ALMATY, KAZAKHSTAN	371 270	1983
RIGA RADIO & TV TOWER	RIGA, LATVIA 368 240	1987
BERLINER FERNSEHTURM	BERLIN, GERMANY 368 230	1969
STRATOSPHERE TOWER	LAS VEGAS, NEVADA, USA	350 281	1996
WESST PEARL TV TOWER	CHENGDU, CHINA 339 257	2004
HEFEI EMERALD TV TOWER	HEFEI, CHINA 339 200	2004
MACAU TOWER MACAU, CHINA 338 240	2001
EUROPATURM FRANKFURT, GERMANY	337 238	1979
DRAGON TOWER HARBIN, CHINA 336 221	2000
20.LA TORRE GUADALAJARA, MEXICO	336 234	UC2006
TOKYO TOWER TOKYO, JAPAN 333 290	1958
EMLEY MOOR TV TOWER	WEST YORKSHIRE, ENG,UK	329 270	1971
SKYTOWER AUCKLAND, NEW ZEALAND	328 236	1997
SC LITHUANIAN RADIO & TV	VILNIOUS, LITHUANIA 327 183	1980
EIFFEL TOWER PARIS, FRANCE 324 285	1889
JIANGSU NANJING TV TOWER	NANJING, CHINA 318 214	1996
TALLINN TV TOWER TALLINN, ESTONIA 312 180	1980
AZERI TV TOWER BAKU, AZERBAIJAN 310 210	1996
ST PETERSBURG TV TOWER	ST PETERSBURG, RUSSIA	310 200	1970
30.SYDNEY TOWER SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA 309 275	1981
LIAONING BROADCAST TW	LIAONING,CHINA 305 213	1989
BRTN TOREN BRUSSELS, BELGIUM 300 222	1996

Sydney tower is currently getting a "skywalk" which is an outdoor walkway around the turret at 260m above grd. It will have glass floors overhanging trurret roof











you can see the 2 wings in this pick


----------



## Bitxofo

Please, add all them to this list:

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
*Lopik, Netherlands - Gerbrandy Tower: 375m.*
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
*Smilde, Netherlands - Smilde TV Tower: 315.5m.*
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
*Wavre, Belgium - TV Tower Wavre: 232m*
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
*Cuxhaven, Germany - Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower: 230m*
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
*Ruse, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 210m*
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
*Roermond, Netherlands - TV Tower Roermond: 197.6m.*
*Hilversum, Netherlands - TV Tower Hilversum: 196m.*
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
*Arnheim, Netherlands - TV Tower Arnheim: 190m.*
*Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium - Radio Tower Bol d'Air-Ougrée: 190m.*
*Sottens, Switzerland - Radio Tower Sottens: 188m.*
*Markelo, Netherlands - TV Tower Markelo: 187m.*
*Cairo, Egypt - Cairo Tower: 187m.*
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
*Arhus, Denmark - TV Tower Arhus : 176m*
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
*Lelystad, Netherlands - TV Tower Lelystad : 164.8m*
*Namur, Belgium - Radio Tower Namur-Profondville: 163m*
*Ulm, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Ulm-Ermingen: 162m*
*Tournai, Belgium - Radio Tower Tournai-Froidmont: 157m*
*Pamporovo, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 156m*
*Goes, Netherlands - TV Tower Goes: 153.1m*
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
*Loon op Zand, Netherlands - TV Tower Loon op Zand: 152m*
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
*Leglise-Anlier, Belgium - Radio Tower Leglise-Anlier: 150m*
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
*Porta Westfalica, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg: 142m*
*Ugchelen, Netherlands - TV Tower Ugchelen : 142m*
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141 m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
*Mierlo, Netherlands - TV Tower Mierlo : 139.5m*
*Barsinghausen, Germany - Fernmeldeturm : 139m*
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
*Schwerin, Germany - TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf: 136.5m*
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 m.
Geislingen-Aufhausen, Germany - Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi): 132 m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
*Grimeton, Sweden - SAQ Towers: 127 m*
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
*Chennevières sur Marne, France - Tour hertzienne: 123m*
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
*Megen, Netherlands - TV Tower Megen : 121m*
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120 m
Schömberg-Langenbrand, Germany - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 118m
*Gliwice, Poland - Gliwice Radio Tower: 118 m*
*Kalundborg, Denmark - Longwave Radio Towers: 118 m*
*Kvitsoy, Norway - Kvitsoy-Tower: 115 m*
*Romainville, France - Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville: 108 m*
*Bremerhaven, Germany - Radarturm : 106.1m*
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
*Mühlacker, Germany - Directional Radio Tower: 95m*
*Santa Maria di Galleria, Italia - Radio Vatican Towers: 94 m*
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
*Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands - TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel : 86m*
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
*Brookmans Park, UK - Radio Tower: 60.96 m*
*Chambéry, France - TV Tower Mont du Chat: 54 m*
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m.
:wink2:
ThankS
:bowtie:


----------



## Obelixx

Swingate Towers, Swingate UK, height: 111 metres ( http://tx.mb21.co.uk/gallery/swingate.asp )


----------



## coth

cul, Ostankino is 540,1m not 537.


----------



## Obelixx

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m.
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m.
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m.
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m.
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m.
Kiev, Ukraine - Kiev TV Tower: 385m.
Lopik, Netherlands - Gerbrandy Tower: 375m.
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m.
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m.
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m.
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m.
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m.
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m.
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m.
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m.
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m.
Smilde, Netherlands - Smilde TV Tower: 315.5m.
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m.
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m.
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m.
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m.
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m.
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m.
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m.
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m.
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m.
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m.
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m.
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m.
Wavre, Belgium - TV Tower Wavre: 232m
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m.
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Cuxhaven, Germany - Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m.
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m.
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m.
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Ruse, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 210m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m.
Roermond, Netherlands - TV Tower Roermond: 197.6m.
Hilversum, Netherlands - TV Tower Hilversum: 196m.
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m.
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m.
London, England - BT Tower: 191m.
Arnheim, Netherlands - TV Tower Arnheim: 190m.
Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium - Radio Tower Bol d'Air-Ougrée: 190m.
Sottens, Switzerland - Radio Tower Sottens: 188m.
Markelo, Netherlands - TV Tower Markelo: 187m.
Cairo, Egypt - Cairo Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m.
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m.
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Arhus, Denmark - TV Tower Arhus : 176m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Lelystad, Netherlands - TV Tower Lelystad : 164.8m
Namur, Belgium - Radio Tower Namur-Profondville: 163m
Ulm, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Ulm-Ermingen: 162m
Tournai, Belgium - Radio Tower Tournai-Froidmont: 157m
Pamporovo, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 156m
Goes, Netherlands - TV Tower Goes: 153.1m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m.
*Mìlník, Czech - Mìlník Radio Tower : 152m*
*Dobrochov, Czech - Dobrochov Radio Tower : 152m*
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m.
Loon op Zand, Netherlands - TV Tower Loon op Zand: 152m
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
Leglise-Anlier, Belgium - Radio Tower Leglise-Anlier: 150m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Porta Westfalica, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg: 142m
Ugchelen, Netherlands - TV Tower Ugchelen : 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
*Jauerling, Austria - Jauerling Transmission Tower: 141m*
Mierlo, Netherlands - TV Tower Mierlo : 139.5m
Barsinghausen, Germany - Fernmeldeturm : 139m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m.
Schwerin, Germany - TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf: 136.5m
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m.
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 m.
Geislingen-Aufhausen, Germany - Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi): 132 m.
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m.
Grimeton, Sweden - SAQ Towers: 127 m
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m.
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Chennevières sur Marne, France - Tour hertzienne: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Megen, Netherlands - TV Tower Megen : 121m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120 m
Schömberg-Langenbrand, Germany - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 118m
Gliwice, Poland - Gliwice Radio Tower: 118 m
Kalundborg, Denmark - Longwave Radio Towers: 118 m
Kvitsoy, Norway - Kvitsoy-Tower: 115 m
*Swingate, UK - Swingate Towers: 111m*
Romainville, France - Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville: 108 m
Bremerhaven, Germany - Radarturm : 106.1m
*Zakopane, Poland - Zakopane Radio Tower: 102m*
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Mühlacker, Germany - Directional Radio Tower: 95m
Santa Maria di Galleria, Italia - Radio Vatican Towers: 94 m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands - TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel : 86m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brookmans Park, UK - Radio Tower: 60.96 m
*Prague, Czech - Petrínská rozhledna: 60m*
Chambéry, France - TV Tower Mont du Chat: 54 m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m.


----------



## Obelixx

Now two towers from the USA:









KCTV-Tower, Kansas City, USA, height: 317.6 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0008248 )









WITI TV Tower, Shorewood, Wisconsin, USA, height: 329 metres ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WITI_TV_Tower )


----------



## Obelixx

The Telecommunication tower on the Grosser Feldberg in Germany is an unconventional mixture of multistoried building and telecommunication tower and from extraordinary design. It was built in 1937 as 53 meters high reinforced concrete construction with an upper section built of wood and which should serve after 1939 as television tower for the Rhine Main area, but because of World War II it was transfered into a radar station. Briefly before end of World War II the tower was heavily damaged by bomb hits, whereby the structure of wood burned down. In 1950 reconstruction of the tower was started. Thereby the lower 5 floors were reused in the 21.20 meters high reinforced concrete base. On these - in contrast to the construction used before World War II - a 17.65 meters high structural steelwork with 5 floors was set up. This again carries a 30.28 meters high wood construction with 9 floors, so that for the tower a total height of 69.13 meters (without the UHF antenna installed on the top) results. Since in these floors numerous directional antennas were set up, all connetions of the wood upper's building had to be manufactured metal-free. They were implemented as wedged compressed wood bar dowels. 









Telecommunication tower (on the left) on the Grosser Feldberg, a unique construction!


----------



## redstone

*Ayer Rajah Telecoms Tower, Singapore. Circa 120m*


















The most visible landmark in the west of Singapore.


----------



## Obelixx

A very interesting construction are the 80.5 metre high transmission towers for shortwave in Nauen, Germany. These towers are rotable!









One of the four rotable shortwave transmission towers in Nauen ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011500 )


----------



## Brendan

You guys got your facts wrong, Sydney Tower in Sydney Australia is 309m high, not 304m.


----------



## Nate

Added Vinnytsia, Ukraine:

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m
Tehran, Iran - Milad Tower: 435m
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m
Kyiv, Ukraine - Kyiv TV Tower: 385m
Lopik, Netherlands - Gerbrandy Tower: 375m
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m
Vinnytsia, Ukraine - Vinnytsia TV Tower: 354m
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m
Smilde, Netherlands - Smilde TV Tower: 315.5m
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
Kharkiv, Ukraine - Kharkiv TV Tower: 242.5m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m
Wavre, Belgium - TV Tower Wavre: 232m
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Cuxhaven, Germany - Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Ruse, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 210m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Kherson, Ukraine - Kherson TV Tower: 200m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m
Roermond, Netherlands - TV Tower Roermond: 197.6m
Hilversum, Netherlands - TV Tower Hilversum: 196m
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m
London, England - BT Tower: 191m
Calgary, Canada - Calgary Tower: 191m
Arnheim, Netherlands - TV Tower Arnheim: 190m
Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium - Radio Tower Bol d'Air-Ougrée: 190m
Sottens, Switzerland - Radio Tower Sottens: 188m
Markelo, Netherlands - TV Tower Markelo: 187m
Cairo, Egypt - Cairo Tower: 187m
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m
Seattle, USA - Space Needle: 184m
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Arhus, Denmark - TV Tower Arhus : 176m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Lelystad, Netherlands - TV Tower Lelystad : 164.8m
Namur, Belgium - Radio Tower Namur-Profondville: 163m
Ulm, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Ulm-Ermingen: 162m
Tournai, Belgium - Radio Tower Tournai-Froidmont: 157m
Pamporovo, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 156m
Goes, Netherlands - TV Tower Goes: 153.1m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m
Mìlník, Czech - Mìlník Radio Tower : 152m
Dobrochov, Czech - Dobrochov Radio Tower : 152m
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m
Loon op Zand, Netherlands - TV Tower Loon op Zand: 152m
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
Leglise-Anlier, Belgium - Radio Tower Leglise-Anlier: 150m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Porta Westfalica, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg: 142m
Ugchelen, Netherlands - TV Tower Ugchelen : 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Jauerling, Austria - Jauerling Transmission Tower: 141m
Mierlo, Netherlands - TV Tower Mierlo : 139.5m
Barsinghausen, Germany - Fernmeldeturm : 139m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m
Schwerin, Germany - TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf: 136.5m
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 m
Geislingen-Aufhausen, Germany - Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi): 132 m
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m
Grimeton, Sweden - SAQ Towers: 127 m
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Chennevières sur Marne, France - Tour hertzienne: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Megen, Netherlands - TV Tower Megen : 121m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120 m
Schömberg-Langenbrand, Germany - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 118m
Gliwice, Poland - Gliwice Radio Tower: 118 m
Kalundborg, Denmark - Longwave Radio Towers: 118 m
Kvitsoy, Norway - Kvitsoy-Tower: 115 m
Swingate, UK - Swingate Towers: 111m
Romainville, France - Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville: 108 m
Bremerhaven, Germany - Radarturm : 106.1m
Zakopane, Poland - Zakopane Radio Tower: 102m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Mühlacker, Germany - Directional Radio Tower: 95m
Santa Maria di Galleria, Italia - Radio Vatican Towers: 94 m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands - TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel : 86m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
Brookmans Park, UK - Radio Tower: 60.96 m
Prague, Czech - Petrínská rozhledna: 60m
Chambéry, France - TV Tower Mont du Chat: 54 m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## Clashman

Tianjin, China-Tianjin Radio and Television Tower 415m:


----------



## Giorgio

SYDNEY TOWER IS MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## Liwwadden

Toronto, Canada - Canadian National Tower: 553m
Moscow, Russia - Ostankino Tower: 540m
Shanghai, China - Oriental Pearl Tower: 468m
Tehran, Iran - Milad Tower: 435m
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Menara Kuala Lumpur: 420m
Tianjin, China-Tianjin Radio and Television Tower 415m
Beijing, China - Central Radio & TV Tower: 405m
Kyiv, Ukraine - Kyiv TV Tower: 385m
Lopik, Netherlands - Gerbrandy Tower: 375m
Tashkent, Uzbekistan - Tashkent Tower: 375m
Kuwait City, Kuwait - Liberation Tower: 372m
Almaty, Kazakhstan - Alma-Ata Tower: 371m
Riga, Lativa - Riga TV Tower: 368m
Berlin,Germany - Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m
Vinnytsia, Ukraine - Vinnytsia TV Tower: 354m
Macau SAR, China - Macau Tower: 338m
Tokyo, Japan - Tokyo Tower: 333m
Frankfurt, Germany - Europaturm: 331m
Kirklees, England - Emley Moor Tower: 330m
Auckland, New Zealand - Sky Tower: 328m
Paris, France - Tour Eiffel: 324m
Smilde, Netherlands - Smilde TV Tower: 315.5m
Baku, Azerbaijan - National TV Tower 310m
Nanjing, China - Nanjing TV Tower: 310m
Shenyang, China - Shenyang TV Tower: 305m
Sydney, Australia - Sydney Tower: 304m
Sint-Pieters-Leeuw / Leeuw-Saint-Pierre (Belgium) - VRT Toren: 300m
Nuremburg, Germany(?) - Telecommunication Tower: 292m
Munich, Germany - Olympia Tower: 290m
Barcelona, Spain - Collserola Tower: 288m
Hannover, Germany - Telemax: 282m
Hamburg, Germany - Heinrich-Hertz-Turm: 280m
Tbilisi, Georgia - Tbilisi TV Tower: 275m
Johannesburg, South Africa - Hillbrow Tower: 270m
Vienna, Austria - Donauturm: 252m
Dresden, Germany - TV Tower Dresden: 252m
Vienna, Austria - Dunabe Tower: 252m
Basel, Switzerland - TV Tower Saint Chrischona: 252m
Cologne, Germany - Colonius: 252m
Kharkiv, Ukraine - Kharkiv TV Tower: 242.5m
New Delhi, India - TV Tower: 235m
Dusseldorf, Germany - Rheinturm: 234m
Qingdao, China - Qingdao TV Tower: 232m
Wavre, Belgium - TV Tower Wavre: 232m
Madrid, Spain - Torrespaña Tower: 231m
Kiel, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 230m
Cuxhaven, Germany - Friedrich Clemens Gerke Tower: 230m
Messina, Italy - Torre Faro: 224m
Münster, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 223m
Dortmund, Germany - Fernmeldeturm,220m
Stuttgart, Germany - Fernsehturm "Florian": 217m
Prague, Czech Rep. - Tower Praha: 216m
Switzerland - Blosenberg Tower Beromünster: 216m
Luxembourg - Longwave transmitter Junglinster: 216m
Berlin, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 212m
Ruse, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 210m
Mannheim, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 205m
Sasbachwalden, Germany - TV Tower Hornisgrinde: 205m
Donnersberg, Germany - TV Tower: 205m
Kherson, Ukraine - Kherson TV Tower: 200m
Bratislava, Slovakia - TV Tower Bratislava: 200m
Pretoria, South Africa - John Vorster Tower: 198m
Roermond, Netherlands - TV Tower Roermond: 197.6m
Hilversum, Netherlands - TV Tower Hilversum: 196m
Canberra Tower: 195m
Telecommunication Tower Stuttgart: 192m
Rotterdam, Netherlands - KPN Tower Waalhaven: 191m
London, England - BT Tower: 191m
Calgary, Canada - Calgary Tower: 191m
Arnheim, Netherlands - TV Tower Arnheim: 190m
Bol d'Air - Ougrée, Belgium - Radio Tower Bol d'Air-Ougrée: 190m
Sottens, Switzerland - Radio Tower Sottens: 188m
Markelo, Netherlands - TV Tower Markelo: 187m
Cairo, Egypt - Cairo Tower: 187m
Milan, Italy - Rozzano Tower: 187m
Milan, Italy - Torre RAI: 185m
Seattle, USA - Space Needle: 184m
Bungsberg, Germany - Telecommunication Tower: 179m
Arhus, Denmark - TV Tower Arhus : 176m
Gaia (Oporto metro area) - Television Tower: 177m
Heuback, Germany - Heubach Television Tower: 165m
Lelystad, Netherlands - TV Tower Lelystad : 164.8m
Namur, Belgium - Radio Tower Namur-Profondville: 163m
Ulm, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Ulm-Ermingen: 162m
Tournai, Belgium - Radio Tower Tournai-Froidmont: 157m
Pamporovo, Bulgaria - TV Tower: 156m
Goes, Netherlands - TV Tower Goes: 153.1m
Vienna, Austria - Funkturm Arsenal: 155m
Mìlník, Czech - Mìlník Radio Tower : 152m
Dobrochov, Czech - Dobrochov Radio Tower : 152m
Birmingham, England - BT Tower: 152m
Loon op Zand, Netherlands - TV Tower Loon op Zand: 152m
Berlin, Germany - Radio Tower Berlin, height: 150m
Leglise-Anlier, Belgium - Radio Tower Leglise-Anlier: 150m
Helsinki, Finland - Pasilan linkkitorni: 146m
Waldenburg, Germany - TV Tower: 145m
Kulpenberg, Germany - Kulpenburg Tower: 142m
Porta Westfalica, Germany - Telecommunication Tower Jakobsberg: 142m
Ugchelen, Netherlands - TV Tower Ugchelen : 142m
Romainville, France - Tour TDF: 141m
Hannover, Germany - Telemoritz: 141m
Jauerling, Austria - Jauerling Transmission Tower: 141m
Mierlo, Netherlands - TV Tower Mierlo : 139.5m
Barsinghausen, Germany - Fernmeldeturm : 139m
Tel-Aviv, Israel - Marganit Tower: 138m
Schwerin, Germany - TV Tower Schwerin-Zippendorf: 136.5m
Barcelona, Spain - Montjuic Tower: 136m
Sölvesborg, Sweden - Radio Masts: 135 m
Geislingen-Aufhausen, Germany - Aufhausen Police Radio Tower (Aufi): 132 m
Santiago, Chile - Torre Entel: 127m
Grimeton, Sweden - SAQ Towers: 127 m
Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada - Aliant Tower: 127m
Brocken, Germany - New TV Tower: 123m
Chennevières sur Marne, France - Tour hertzienne: 123m
Brotterode, Germany - New TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 123m
Megen, Netherlands - TV Tower Megen : 121m
Lisbon - Telecommunication Tower: 120 m
Schömberg-Langenbrand, Germany - Nordschwarzwaldturm: 118m
Gliwice, Poland - Gliwice Radio Tower: 118 m
Kalundborg, Denmark - Longwave Radio Towers: 118 m
Kvitsoy, Norway - Kvitsoy-Tower: 115 m
Swingate, UK - Swingate Towers: 111m
Romainville, France - Tour Hertzienne TDF de Romainville: 108 m
Bremerhaven, Germany - Radarturm : 106.1m
Zakopane, Poland - Zakopane Radio Tower: 102m
Stuttgart, Germany - Vodaphone Tower: 99m
Brocken, Germany - Old TV Tower: 95m
Mühlacker, Germany - Directional Radio Tower: 95m
Santa Maria di Galleria, Italia - Radio Vatican Towers: 94 m
Stuttgart, Germany - Radio Tower: 93 m
Zwollerkerpsel, Netherlands - TV Tower Zwollerkerpsel : 86m
Lyon, France - Tour métallique de Fourvière: 86m
Hannover, Germany - Hermesturm: 86m
Heidelberg, Germany - TV Tower Heidelberg: 82m
*Leeuwarden, the Netherlands - KPN straalverbindstoren: 70m* 
Brookmans Park, UK - Radio Tower: 60.96 m
Prague, Czech - Petrínská rozhledna: 60m
Chambéry, France - TV Tower Mont du Chat: 54 m
Brotterode, Germany - Old TV Tower Großer Inselsberg: 43m
Stuttgart, Germany - Techno Tower: 42m


----------



## spongeg

dumb question - but what are these towers used for? sending out signals for radio and local tv?

where i live i believe they have that stuff up on a local mountain

no luck for a tower 

anyway here is hillbrow tower in joburg south africa - 269m




















and here is how it compare to the other tallest in joburg



















Sentech Tower is 239m - also in joburg


----------



## sussucre

the last one looks like the famous fernsehturm in berlin !
actually they have transformed the fernsehturm into a hugh soccer ball for the beginning of the foot-ball world cup. impressive !


----------



## spongeg

ooh sounds cool


----------



## HelloMoto163

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1191928img1nu.jpg


----------



## Skyman

Very nice towers


----------



## marrio415

*CN TOWER*

The CN tower has held the record for thirty years i can't see any other building holding a record as long as that in this present era of construction.And all the towers that people have done pics of don't you agree the CN tower still looks the best.


----------



## marrio415

CN tower is my all time fave building of any kind


----------



## Erebus555

The BT Tower in Birmingham is notable as it is the only telecommunications tower built on top of a canal and you can go under it in a boat. It's 152 metres tall and is one of the main buildings on the Birmingham skyline.


----------



## redstone

Ayer Rajah Telecoms Tower, Singapore.

I see this strange tower everyday. Height not known, but around 120m.


----------



## Erebus555

^^^^ Now thats nice. Shame about the lack of windows. One would do nicely.


----------



## CULWULLA

Sydney tower is 309m not 304m.
its 31m spire is shortest of all communication towers. It could easily be 400m if it followed suit.
Its 9storey turret is one of the largest and it now has SKYWALK - www.skywalk.com.au ,which is an outdoor walkway 260m high. it has glass bottom walkway that overhang the turret by 1.5m.!









checkout the 375m Gerbrandy tower. its 375m but really is only 100m with massive antennae.








btw the SMILDE TOWER is 303m not 315m.


----------



## ale26

Here are some pictures of the Worlds Tallest FREE-STANDING structre: The CN Tower in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Bitxofo

Wikipedia list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_towers
:wink2:

Please, post more towers!
:yes:


----------



## sussucre

great list !


----------



## Skyman

^^ Agree


----------



## Kristian_KG

Otankino tower is now 577 meters high. It has a new television antenna.
Now it's the first place.


----------



## Benonie

VRT-Tower (300m) in Sint-Pieters Leeuw, near Brussels: 








_(pic: Wikipedia)_

Seen from Brussels city centre:









_(pic: Benonie)_


----------



## Klugermann

*Entel Tower - 130 mts (Santiago, Chile)*


----------



## Commandant

No pictures of Tokyo Tower yet?










Here are some pics of the Tokyo Sky Tree:


----------



## steveedster

Good thread this


----------



## Trisuno

*Tour Métallique de Fourvière LYON*



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tour métallique de Fourvière ("Metallic tower of Fourvière"), a landmark of Lyon, France, is a steel framework tower which bears a striking resemblance to the Eiffel Tower. With a height of 85.9 metres and weight of 210 tons, the "metallic tower" was built between 1892 and 1894. Its construction was assisted by the local council who wanted to build a secular monument to counterbalance the Catholic Church Basilica of Fourvière which is less than a hundred metres away.
> 
> During the Exposition universelle of 1914 in Lyon[citation needed] it had a restaurant and an elevator capable of taking 22 people up to the summit. Although used as an observation tower until November 1, 1953, nowadays it serves as a television tower and is not accessible to the public. At 372m, it is the highest point in Lyon.


----------



## desertpunk

_The Coolest Tower Ever!_ 
The Shukov Tower Moscow 1922









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/


----------



## islessmore

almaty tv tower 372m


----------



## Aokromes

desertpunk said:


> _The Coolest Tower Ever!_
> The Shukov Tower Moscow 1922
> 
> []http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3446/3976090991_06384e9c8d_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/
> 
> [http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3418/3976090739_3f20ba09f0_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/
> 
> [http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/3976853104_99d7bf63ba_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/
> 
> [http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3631/3976091245_5cb8057470_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/
> 
> []http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2623/3976091397_2aa1dde8e0_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/
> 
> []http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3611/3976091521_e67e109b0b_o_d.jpg[/img]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/


Simply amazing


----------



## tilley

Aokromes said:


> Simply amazing


yep its amazing


----------



## Lucaventure

Another picture of the VRT-Tower in Sint-Pieters Leeuw.








I took that picture.


----------



## Bvaerrts

The same VRT-tower (300m), seen in the distance. Picture taken last summer.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

In Hungary-Magyarország the highest tv tower is located in Pécs on the mountain Mecsek's 535meter high peek called Misina!The tv tower built back in 1973 and 197 meter high!Serving as resturant and observation point as well!

From near!












By far!


----------



## bolg

Old school:









SvD
:nuts:


----------



## geda

St. Petersburg, Russia 326 m.

BUILT in 1953-1962


----------



## balthazar

Calatrava tower, Barcelona


La Torre Calatrava di gramz, su Flickr


Calatrava Tower di tanvach, su Flickr


calatrava di ecausarano, su Flickr


----------

